#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  AIEEE 2012 Counselling Surrendering of Allotted Seat

## avinder_kaur

If a candidate is not satisfied with the allotted seat after the third round and does not wish to get admitted to the allotted institute, but still wishes to remain in consideration for further rounds of allotment, can surrender his/her present allotment at the same RC where reporting was done and be eligible for further rounds, as applicable. He/ she can also fill fresh choices,if desired.





  Similar Threads: AIEEE 2012 Reporting to Allotted Institute AIEEE seat allotment 2012 | AIEEE exam seat allotment 2012 AIEEE 2012 Pre counselling procedure | AIEEE 2012 Pre-allotment steps AIEEE 2012 Admission to Allotted Institute | AIEEE 2012 Admisison AIEEE 2012 Online Seat Allotment |AIEEE 2012 online seat allocation

----------

